# A new GR CH!



## OrientalSlave

Subject to GCCF ratification, Eadlin is another Fawn Oriental GR CH - possibly the 3rd & 2nd female. 

I took her to the Cumberland today and she now has GCCs from Mrs Kilby, Dr Bennett & Mrs Denny.

I'm delighted, and she seems to be getting used to the idea of shows though she will be going to stud next time she calls which will limit her show career.


----------



## lisajjl1

Congratulations - well done to you both and well deserved, from cousin Roulette, first Fawn Point Siamese Gr Ch so must run in the family!


----------



## spotty cats

Congratulations


----------



## QOTN

I am so glad to hear of oriental and siamese fawn cats achieving these titles at last, (although we should not forget Suspiria Simply Solarus who was the first oriental fawn grand in 2009.)The first oriental cinnamon was born in May 1971. What a long journey it has been with so many setbacks. I am sure when more people see these cats they will become more popular. It is such a lovely colour.


----------



## Susan M

Big congratulations to you and Eadlin!


----------



## ellsbells0123

Congratulations :thumbup:

Do you have a pics?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Yes, so many years since the first oriental fawn grand and then two this year though the other one has had a litter as well and was also delayed as her owner needs lifts to shows. I hope the Siamese fawns follow faster!

I didn't take any photos of her at this show but will dig one out from an earlier show.

I took her fawn half sister as well though she isn't such a good colour at present - its a bit cold. There was also a fawn-point Siamese there.


----------



## wicket

Thats fantastic, well done


----------



## may

_Huge congratulations!!!!_
You must be so pleased:thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave

Thanks May, I am delighted.


----------

